
Parity Blog: On Classes of Stuck Ether and Potential Solutions - xwvvvvwx
https://paritytech.io/blog/on-classes-of-stuck-ether-and-potential-solutions-2.html
======
Mithorium
tldr:

>Parity’s stance is this: It is our hope that the community would get behind a
rescue of these funds to help all the users that we can.

